# Lights for blow molds. Where can I get them?



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm certain you could find them at craft stores. Likely, even Walmart would carry them. The bulb types are usually C-7's, often found in old style (pre-led) nightlights. C-7's are also used in the medium-large glass christmas light strings as well. Shop the xmas lighting aisles & you'll very likely run across what you are looking for.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Jo-Ann fabrics carries what you are looking for. Look in the candle/home decor area. You can find an inexpensive set, especially if you wait for a 50% off coupon. As Raven's Hollow said, they are usually non-LED C-7's.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I know right after halloween my Dollar Trees had them, cheap but they work! I got several for my cheap yardsale blowmolds


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, I've found replacements at Menard's in their lighting department for the C-7 (night light) size light cords.

Anyone know where you can get cheap replacements for the larger, full-size bulb cord sets? The ones that have a standard size bulb base that're attached to a round plastic base?


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Home depot some take the same size of appliance light bulbs.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

You can always find them on EBay but they are expensive. I guess the thing is if you want an original replacement it might be worth the money to you. If you're handy with tools you can buy the sockets at most any hardware stores, cut some materiel to fit the hole (whatever you like), attach the socket and drill holes for the screws.


----------



## Sarcazmos Funhouse (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

My sister got one for a few dollars at Walmart last year for her Santa blow mold.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Which ones are we talking about here, the small ones that just clip into a small hole in the mold or the large ones that screw into the mold and hold a larger light??


----------



## Sarcazmos Funhouse (Sep 25, 2008)

Small ones that clip.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

you can get them at mernards. they carry them year round. if you have an old one and take in and show them, it is easier. describing them is greek to workers.


----------

